# PSU Help Regarding GTX 560



## rohit32407 (Jun 30, 2012)

My PC specs are:
Processor: i5 2310 2.9 ghz(3.2 turbo)
MOBO: Intel DH61ww
RAM: G skill ripjaws 8 gb(4+4)
HDD: 1) Seagate barracuda 500 gb 7200 rpm 16mb cache 3gb/s
        2) Seagate barracuda Green 5400 RPM 2 TB 64 MB cache 6 gb/s
Optical Driver: SONY DvD writer
Monitor: Samsung 20.5" LCD( 1600 x 900 Max)
PSU: *FSP Saga II 500W*

MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

I am thinking about buying a MSI GTX 560(NON Ti) 1 GB GPU. My only worry is if this PSU will be able to handle this card. I have no need for overclocking at this moment. Later on if i want to overclock i can change my PSU. Please  advise.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 30, 2012)

I think your PSU is just fine.. even I have the same.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jun 30, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I think your PSU is just fine.. even I have the same.


I have been going through some other threads on various forums and all i could gather was that hd6850 consumes less power than gtx 560 and requires less AMPS on 12v and now i am confused. I tried to find specifics about the Amp requirements but no luck. Heck i dont even remember if FSP saga has 2 pci-e connectors or not as i guess 560 gtx requires 2 connectors.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 30, 2012)

GTX560 will run fine on that PSU. Don't worry.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jun 30, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> GTX560 will run fine on that PSU. Don't worry.


Just 1 more little question. I have a NZXT GAMMA Cabinet. I hope i wont have any problem fitting my gtx 560 in it?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 30, 2012)

Your cabinet is a very good one and can accommodate far bigger cards.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you all guys this forum has been of great help to me.


----------



## malcolm_cg (Jun 30, 2012)

ur power supply & cabin are just fine for the 560.


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2012)

One Suggestion - don't OC the gpu with the PSu you have - play safe


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> One Suggestion - don't OC the gpu with the PSu you have - play safe



No I have no intention of overclocking it on my current PSU. I think i dont need to overclock it right now either. For my resolution I guess it will run all the games at high settings(1600 x 900). In future if i want to overclock i will first get a better PSU and then do it.

Finally i have made the order to flipkart. MSI was not available with dual fans, only single fan was available so keeping future overclocking in mind i went for ASUS DirectCU(Single Fan) one here is the link

Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

RAM I went with Gskill RIPJAW 1600 MHz. Though i know neither my MOBO or Procc supports more than 1333 but still i bought this 1 so that if i ever upgrade my mobo and procc i can use this and there was only 400 price difference between 1600 MHz and 1333 MHz.

G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Ram | Flipkart.com

I hope i made the right choices. I went with Flipkart coz of their COD option. 

I have just one last question. I have two 120 mm fans in total in my cabinet. Right now i have one in front for intake and 1 in rear for exhaust. I was wondering whether there was a better way to utilise them? If necessary i can go for 1 more fan. I still have 2 fan slots available on the side panel and 2 on the upper panel. Cabinet is NZXT Gamma.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 1, 2012)

Good buy buddy. For , the fans you can buy one more 120mm fan . but, if u are a hardcore gamer, then u have to buy 2 fans


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Good buy buddy. For , the fans you can buy one more 120mm fan . but, if u are a hardcore gamer, then u have to buy 2 fans



Thanks mate, it is a relief to hear that. yeah the only thing that i do on my PC is gaming. not even much interested in movies etc. So i will go for 2 more fans. Which 1 should i go for and where exactly should i put them? Upper panel or side panel?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 1, 2012)

Put 1 Fan in the side panel . Put the other fan in top.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Put 1 Fan in the side panel . Put the other fan in top.


Will do that within next 15-20 days.

Once again thanks to all you guys. You have been of great help to me.

Regards,
Rohit


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 2, 2012)

2 are bare minimum for any config imo. I am kinda freak about it so Using 5 fans in mine atm haha


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 2, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> 2 are bare minimum for any config imo. I am kinda freak about it so Using 5 fans in mine atm haha



I will add 2 more as well coz the weather here has reached its extreme and its like that here most of the time of the year. So better to be on the safer side. PLus it looks cool as well .


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 4, 2012)

Got my ASUS GTX 560 DirectCU(Single Fan) but it doesnt fit on my board. It is literally crushing 2 of my sata ports. This motherboard has only 4 sata ports and all are in use. now there is no way i can fit this gpu on my board without disconnecting atleast 2 of my sata devices. I don't have a budget for a new mobo like z68 or z77 as of now. Don't know what to do. Completely freaked out.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

get a multi lane sata cable.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> get a multi lane sata cable.



I could have gone for  Biostar tz68k+ but the prices here are as much as 9500 RS and its not available anywhere online. 9.5k is i think considerably overpriced coz for the same price i can get asrock z77 pro mobo. I was just wondering is it because its a Micro-atx form factor that SATA ports are getting in the way or is it the case with this particular motherbaord? Is 9.5k really overpriced? Some Asus z77 model here locally is for 11.3k shoudlnt i go for that rather than going for biostar tz68K+ for 9.5k if indeed i decide to squeeze my pocket to go for a new mobo?

Just checked the prices of multilane sata cables. They are priced around 2.5k to 4k depending on the type pf cable. It doesn't appears to be the best investment what do you think? If only i could get a decent deal for Biostar motherboard i could have gone for it but its nowhere to be found. Flipkart shows its out of stock.

can anyone tell me how is Intel DZ68DB as compared to Biostar tz68k+ for overclocking and in general as a z68 chipset?


----------



## iittopper (Jul 6, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> I could have gone for  Biostar tz68k+ but the prices here are as much as 9500 RS and its not available anywhere online. 9.5k is i think considerably overpriced coz for the same price i can get asrock z77 pro mobo. I was just wondering is it because its a Micro-atx form factor that SATA ports are getting in the way or is it the case with this particular motherbaord? Is 9.5k really overpriced? Some Asus z77 model here locally is for 11.3k shoudlnt i go for that rather than going for biostar tz68K+ for 9.5k if indeed i decide to squeeze my pocket to go for a new mobo?
> 
> Just checked the prices of multilane sata cables. They are priced around 2.5k to 4k depending on the type pf cable. It doesn't appears to be the best investment what do you think? If only i could get a decent deal for Biostar motherboard i could have gone for it but its nowhere to be found. Flipkart shows its out of stock.
> 
> can anyone tell me how is Intel DZ68DB as compared to Biostar tz68k+ for overclocking and in general as a z68 chipset?



Definitely Biostar TZ68K+ is better than intel dz68db . The reason is that most of the Intel boards are meant for average PCs and office environments. The quality is very good but the BIOS have next to nothing in terms of tweakability .


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2012)

@ *rohit32407* - if you can't find a multi lane sata cable under 1k then you try to get a pci / pci-e sata card under ~2-~2.5k


----------

